# The Complete Isshinryu Armbar



## Victor Smith (Oct 31, 2012)

An inquiry into Okinwaan grappling potential.

http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/2012/10/the-complete-isshinryu-armbar.html


----------



## Instructor (Nov 1, 2012)

It's an interesting blog.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing that.  I have read the intro, but need more time to digest the rest of the post.  LOTS of info there.


----------



## Victor Smith (Nov 1, 2012)

Actually it is an older post, saved for my students use. I hope you find it useful.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 1, 2012)

There is a direct connection between Shuri karate systems and Japanese Budo. Soken Matsumura and many other Uchinadi that contributed to the creation of Shuri kata were trained in a system of swordsmanship called Jigen Ryu. This system has empty hand lists that resemble jujutsu and aikijujutsu that is practiced all over Japan today. Therefore, we should not be surprised at the similarities in technique.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2012)

I certainly believe there was a lot of grappling in the earliest karate that hasn't all made it into the modern day.


----------



## Instructor (Nov 2, 2012)

I realize it's Korean Karate but Kong Soo Do still has a lot of grappling moves and retains its essential Karate-ness.


----------

